# Ohio Concealed-Carry Changes May Stall



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Conceal-Carry Law Changes May Stall

By WTVN Newsroom
Wednesday, November 29, 2006
In a vote along party lines, the Ohio Senate has approved changes to the state's "conceal-carry" law. Dozens of local ordinances would go by the wayside, but the future of the measure remains uncertain.

For those with conceal-carry permits, State Senator Jim Jordan (R-Urbana) says the main change involves drivers, who would no longer be required to keep their registered handguns in plain view while in the car. Jordan calls it a "common sense" change, adding there would also be increased protections for law enforcement, in the form of stiffer penalties for drivers who fail to inform police that a concealed weapon in the vehicle, and if they refuse to keep their hands in view.

But the measure would also prevent local governments from passing weapons ordinances that go beyond state law - a provision which Jordan says is necessary to uniformly enforce the law - but was decried by Senator Eric Fingerhut (D-Cleveland) as "the death of home rule". 80 existing ordinances, including one in Columbus banning assault weapons, would be nullified; Fingerhut characterizes the provision as lawmakers from mostly rural Ohio telling urban communities their local laws shouldn't matter.

Following the vote, a spokesman for Governor Bob Taft said he will veto the bill, because he objects to overriding local gun laws. It's a showdown that apparently will happen, as both the House and Senate have approved the measure and sent it to the governor's desk.
Copyright © 2003-2006 Clear Channel. All rights reserved.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Printed from: http://www.610wtvn.com

With our political tide shifting to the left in Ohio we're probably screwed if we can't over ride the veto. The bill would have probably passed the Governer if it hadn't pre-empted local ordinaces and gotten all the big democratic city mayors screaming wrong.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Grew up in that state and never could figure out why the good people keep electing jerks cause their last name is Taft. It's beon me.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

> Following the vote, a spokesman for Governor Bob Taft said he will veto the bill, because he objects to overriding local gun laws.


Taft can't go away fast enough for me. Bye bobby!


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Here's the good news...hopefully. Cross your fingers.



> OFCC believes that the Ohio House and Senate has the votes needed to override Governor Taft's veto since only 60 House and 20 Senate votes would be needed. Despite the 19 votes we received in the Senate we know that two very strong HB347 votes were absent. The return of those two votes would give us more than enough votes to reach a 3/5ths majority.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I sure hope it works out for y'all.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess Mitch Rosen could stop making the Ohio legal driving holster.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

It's not really in hand. It was under the RADAR then today it blew up into the news and there's going to be a public outcry. It was the lead story on the 5:30 segment of the news with lots of liberal sound bites about how everyone will be able to own an AK, blood in the streets, same old same old false arguments etc.. A couple Republicans already caved in at the last vote...here's a message from someone who is involved with the fight, I don't think he will mind that I repost it since he posted it on a public website in reply to thread I started (name and organization withheld):



> Well the two State Senators are named in the Dispatch this morning. "Two Republican senators from Franklin County, Steve Stivers, of Upper Arlington, and David Goodman, of New Albany, voted against the proposal."
> 
> Stivers chickened out. He told an associate as much. Stivers went through our CCW class and has indicated he is "one of us". But he is more concerned about how a yes vote "will look".
> 
> ...


The sad thing is that Governor _Shaft_ only needs to ride out talk of comprimise and it's over...everyone goes home and the Democrat Administration comes in in January, and even though our new Democrat Governor actually supports the bill (how bout that?), we've got so many liberals coming into the legislature that it will never see the light of day if a veto-override doesn't happen...time is of the essence.


----------

